# Furry Manga



## ehh123 (Nov 11, 2016)

Does anyone know Manga (defined here are comics from Japan) that star or at least feature anthropomorphic animals? Kemonomini (humans with animal ears) do not count. Here are some examples and I tried to avoid using anime since the category is about comics and not animation.

One Piece: Aside from the blue nosed reindeer turned anthro doctor Tony Tony Chopper, we also have the Mink Tribe, a bit misleading since they can look like any animal with fur. 

Oumagadoki Zoo: Before Kōhei Horikoshi got known for My Hero Academia, he had two other manga that run Shonen Jump and this was one of them. It was about a girl who gets work at a zoo that turns out to be run by a man cursed to be an anthropomorphic rabbit and when the zoo closes, he turns the animals more human. The humanized animals have a variety of designs. Some look like anthros, some look like humans in weird costumes (especially the women), and some just look downright bizarre.

Dragon Ball: The world of Dragon Ball has anthropomorphic animals like Oolong the pig.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

And InuYasha doesn't count either right?


----------



## c0ldfire (Jun 29, 2017)

Try "BEASTARS".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2017)

Hyper Police. It's also a cute anime.


----------

